# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: 2008 "I Support Ron Paul" t-shirt, book, coin, bumper

## Snowball

For Sale:
The t-shirt was only worn twice. It is basically new. 
Size is large.
I bought it in 2008 at the official Ron Paul store online, 
along with the bumper sticker, also from '08. 
The coin is from Provident Metals, it is the Ron Paul copper round. 
The hardcover book is a first edition The Revolution: A Manifesto. 

Asking price includes shipping within the U.S. $25.00
to my paypal only. I am a stand-up fellow. 
I took the picture today, ignore the default time stamp.

message me or respond to this post if you want these. 
thanks, Ron.

----------

